# Other Makes : GEM GEM Electric Vehicle, 4 Seater with Hard Doors 2002



## EVDL Archive (Jul 26, 2007)

*US $200.00* (1 Bid)
End Date: Monday Oct-01-2007 17:13:50 PDT
Bid now | Add to watch list

More...


----------

